# Please help with Error 602 on my 921



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

ERROR 602

"Point Dish can not be run since a tuner can
not be acquired for either Satellite Input 1
or Satellite Input 2."

I just replaced a defective hard drive, did the proper procedure for restoring 921 image (L055, L277 method). Everything went fine until after the hard drive was successfully remarried.

For some reason the receiver keeps rebooting when satellite inputs 1 & 2 are connected to my dish. When they are not, it just says "Acquiring signal.....", but then just goes to a blank screen. When I call up the Menu and try to do a switch check, it comes up with the error above.

Anyone have any ideas as to how I can cure this?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is no such process for 'remarried' the 921; as to the error, seems you have corupted NVRAM. Try to re-init it.


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

P Smith said:


> There is no such process for 'remarried' the 921; as to the error, seems you have corupted NVRAM. Try to re-init it.


Okay, I managed to find out how to get into the DEBUG screen by going Menu > 6 > 5 > info > right > left. In that screen (to the right) is a button entitled "reset NVM". I chose that button and it said something like "the reset will take place the next time the receiver is powered up". I unplugged and replugged the receiver and it did reset some parameters, but when I go to the "Point Dish" menu, I still get the Error 602 message above. Does reset actually mean "clearing" or "dumping" the NVRAM or does it just reset it to the "default" setting? Have I done what you had mentioned or should I be taking another step?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, that was exactly my call. 
Mmmm, rear case ... Other then send to your friend here who will call Dish, I can't propose now. If I'll find something, I'll post here.


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Yes, that was exactly my call.
> Mmmm, rear case ... Other then send to your friend here who will call Dish, I can't propose now. If I'll find something, I'll post here.


Please let me know either by PM or with a reply on this thread as to whether you still need the internal logs from my 921's hard drive.

I can also take screenshots of my NVRAM's contents and PM you with the pic.

I really appreciate your help


----------

